# nfc kitten weight



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

does 272gramms sound good for a 13 day old nfc kitten?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I suppose its a bit under of the 100 + 100 every week, especially for a big breed, but its not terrible...


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

my moggies were 339 and 355g at 13 days although only 2 in the litter, not sure if they were just big or whether the kitten is small


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

missmoomoo said:


> my moggies were 339 and 355g at 13 days although only 2 in the litter, not sure if they were just big or whether the kitten is small


goodness thats huge for moggies but as you said perhaps its because there were 2 in the litter.
the breeder of mine said he was a bruiser and the biggest in the litter.
i have read that at 4 weeks they should be at 400 grams so its sound slike mine of on par


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

ive seen alot advise about 100g per week roughly id be wieghing daily and keep a close eye on the gain and visit the vet if concerned or if there is a loss i think they all gain differently and on the size of the litter some occassionally need a little top up good luck keep us up dated.
there are some really good tips and advice on other threads might be worth having a look through if you get a spare min


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's fine Jenny  Have you got any pictures to share yet?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i have but dont know how to get them from the email to photobucket lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Right click on them in the email and 'save as ...' then choose somewhere to save them that you'll remember and hey presto


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'ed put them into my documents so here goes
this is the one i have my eye on he#s called troy (black and white with
a white tip to his tail)
and a warning they are very alike 
this is the two i like at 2 days old








this is the blue and white at 2 days old and guess what he has a white
tip to his tail


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooooooh :001_wub: How adorable!  Thank you for sharing! Gosh this will be a long 10 weeks for you Jenny


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

black and white at 1 week old








blue and white at 1 week old
[/IMG]








black and white at 2 weeks old








blue and white at 2 weeks old


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh :001_wub: I thought the first two pictures were adorable ... blimey


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you can see them get prettier and prettier with them getting older


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are lovely Jenny. I can see why you are torn. If it were me [and I didn't have both ]. I would go for the black and white but only because I have a blue a white. My red silver and white girl Kaisa has a white tail tip as well, so she gets called Foxy Lady.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> they are lovely Jenny. I can see why you are torn. If it were me [and I didn't have both ]. I would go for the black and white but only because I have a blue a white. My red silver and white girl Kaisa has a white tail tip as well, so she gets called Foxy Lady.


well cazzer many years ago when i first saw the nfc there was a nfc called jarrahkatt major morgan. if you put his name in the search engine he will come up. he's a black and white and he's gorgeous. after that i always wanted a black and white. i have nellie who is a blue tabby and white and jj who is although black has one white toe and is down as a black and white so this time i think it might be troy the black and white.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_on my, how beautiful, i couldnt choose, if i could afford it i would have to have both.........,_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jarrahkatt major morgan was indeed a stunner Jenny.

I do have a soft spot for this one, I just love his black chin!

Norwegian Forest Cat breeder at Normagikatt Gloucestershire UK - Kittens available

but then his dad Landsker Neo was the reason I wanted a wegie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ah the lovely neo, unfortunately he's been neutered now hasnt he? but i know he has a beautiful temperment i saw him at the supreme a couple of years ago. my harry who is a red silver and white comes from his brother pink alias landsker ymer


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jenny, what stunning kittens you have there, and i have to agree with Collie , i would keep them both lol, and their weight sounds fine......good luck with them and keep the pics coming .........Chris


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are adorable - I wouldn't be able to choose - as I proved when I ended up agreeing to have 2 yesterday


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

which is why I said both as well, given I went to only get my wegie Kaisa and brought Karlo as well last year. 

Normally I go to get a kitten I just buy it but it ends up costing me double because I get two. Which for the first time ever why I'm saving for my coonie as I fully expect I will do the same then! So it won't be coming out of my bank account and be such a shock. I've been collecting my coppers, 5p and £2 coins and so far have half a coonie!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> hi Jenny, what stunning kittens you have there, and i have to agree with Collie , i would keep them both lol, and their weight sounds fine......good luck with them and keep the pics coming .........Chris


hi chris
troy the black and white weighed yesterday at 272g and the little blue and white weighed 237g.
how can i warrant another two oh this is such a decision lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> which is why I said both as well, given I went to only get my wegie Kaisa and brought Karlo as well last year.
> 
> Normally I go to get a kitten I just buy it but it ends up costing me double because I get two. Which for the first time ever why I'm saving for my coonie as I fully expect I will do the same then! So it won't be coming out of my bank account and be such a shock. I've been collecting my coppers, 5p and £2 coins and so far have half a coonie!


i'm more worried about vet bills.
our vet has this scheme going at the mom called pet care plan.
it includes 
health check and annual booster
six month health check
years supply of worming control
years supply of flea control (programme)
pcp blood test
pcp urine test (not sure what they are)
microchip
for £12 a month per cat
this breeder also neuters the male kittens before they come to me


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> hi chris
> troy the black and white weighed yesterday at 272g and the little blue and white weighed 237g.
> how can i warrant another two oh this is such a decision lol


lol i know what you mean Jen....i would have dozens of them if i could lol


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so would I


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> goodness thats huge for moggies but as you said perhaps its because there were 2 in the litter.
> the breeder of mine said he was a bruiser and the biggest in the litter.
> i have read that at 4 weeks they should be at 400 grams so its sound slike mine of on par


they are pretty huge, 4 weeks old the male weighed about 600g and the female 550g (can't remember exactly without going and having a look)

You have a very difficult decision to make  those babies are gorgeous  :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> hi chris
> troy the black and white weighed yesterday at 272g and the little blue and white weighed 237g.
> how can i warrant another two oh this is such a decision lol


:001_cool: Kittens are always better in pairs :Singing: :devil: :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> :001_cool: Kittens are always better in pairs :Singing: :devil: :lol:


i do know what you mean jj and harry my nfcs were bought four months apart but because they were both kittens at the time they are inseparable, you think they were from the same litter.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> does 272gramms sound good for a 13 day old nfc kitten?


About 100g day 0
10g-20g each day = 13 x 10 - 13 x 20 = 130g - 260g.
That gives 230g - 360g 13 days old. 
Is it normal.

Right now I have a tiny little princess. Day 0 72g. Droped to 61g. Now she is healthy and fat. 13 days old 126g. 16 days old 151g

The rest is much bigger and heavier.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Jenny with your breeder being a personal friend i have also seen lots of pics of these babies and i have to say , the blue and white is just blooming gorgeous... good luck with whichever you choose 

Ax


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

snowrockcats said:


> Jenny with your breeder being a personal friend i have also seen lots of pics of these babies and i have to say , the blue and white is just blooming gorgeous... good luck with whichever you choose
> 
> Ax


hi
i've got a feeling i know who you are, but it hasnt made my decision any easier in fact harder regarding which one to choose. i always wanted a black and white but i know just what you mean.
if i was to take two i am worried about the existing cats in my house, i dont want to put their noses out, by bringing in two more boys if you see what i mean


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi snowwrockcats hows the dyson lol?


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Heehee my dyson 14 animal is amazing!! :thumbup:
Hard decision to choose as the black and white is very nice too..... i am just a sucker for blues... my solid blue girl is due in 2 weeks time and i am so excited, hoping for a blue silver or blue smoke 
A x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oooh more wegies lol
i am being kept informed by k with regular photos so i will have to see. knowing my luck she will probably sell the blue and white and i will wish i had had him too.if only i could take on two more or am i being selfish have i got too many already?


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Lol... how many do you have Jenny?

A x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> they are lovely Jenny. I can see why you are torn. If it were me [and I didn't have both ]. I would go for the black and white but only because I have a blue a white. My red silver and white girl Kaisa has a white tail tip as well, so she gets called Foxy Lady.


just noticed (bit slow) you said you have a blue and white is that a wegie and if so i want photos now!!!!


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Haha yes she is but she is solid blue, we have mated her with a high white blue silver tabby so will get blue and whites or blue tabbies, maybe with silver or smokes so very excited...... i love blues so much... just one week to go. 
I am away from home for another week so will post some pics when i get home.....Willow is my little Diva!!

A xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

snowrockcats said:


> Lol... how many do you have Jenny?
> 
> A x


sorry a just noticed your question. i have nine currently 4 raggies 3 wegies and 2 moggies
photo as soon as possible.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Jenny haven't got any pics on this computer [there all on OH's who is away at moment]

this is Kalle and Kyrre as babies

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/129983-kalle-kyrre-my-nfc.html


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi cazzer your blue tabby and white looks very much like my nellie. lovely chunky babies
are these neo's babies?
have you done anything about booboo bear yet?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

mum to Kalle and Kyrre is Normagikatt Faith dad was Xanthus av jostedalsbreen. Booboo's parents Neo and Landsker Isle are Kyrre and Kalle's great grand parents. Kalle and Kyrre are a year older though!


----------

